# MRTG 2 Nics

## godcandy

I have mrtg installed and working great.  I do have 2 questions.  Currently the server is only using one of the 2 installed nics and it shows up in mrtg however I am going to set this box up as a router within the next month and would like to know how to get statistics for the other nic.  

Also is there a way to reset all of the mrtg data so that it appears that it was just setup and started today?

Thanks,

GodCandy

----------

## GenYetiToo

Does this help?

http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~oetiker/webtools/mrtg/mrtg-reference.html

----------

## suprnaut

I was wondering the same thing. I did a mistake with my mem.cfg file, and now the png has a peak which says 900Gb. This is clearly not right (I have multiplied some values with 1000). So I am eager to find a way to reset the graph displaying my memory usage. But I do not understand how I would do that.

EDIT: inside the folder where the graphs are created (usually in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mrtg) you have some .log files. Delete those, and you should be on track again (with a new, empty graph on the next run).

Remember to run /etc/cron.mrt/mem (or whatever graph you want to reset) three times to get it to work.

----------

## carpenike

Another thought...

If your heart isn't set on MRTG, look into Cacti... It uses RRD and has a whole management that's powered via web... It's very nice...

----------

